# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Food for thought

## madjon_

Got a spare 15 minutes 
https://youtu.be/P87cIVdQQrM

----------


## feratox

He's more than welcome to come and shoot some pheasants here. Getting sick of the fucking things. Can't ride your bike round the farm without one flying out in front of you, and they do a lot of damage to maize crops.

----------


## imaca

> He's more than welcome to come and shoot some pheasants here. Getting sick of the fucking things. Can't ride your bike round the farm without one flying out in front of you, and they do a lot of damage to maize crops.


 @feratox Ping me in May and I'll pop over with my shotty

----------


## veitnamcam

So while we hamstring our farmers and exports and reduce our national herd in the name of carbon Ireland is busy doubling it's Dairy herd.

Well good to know it isn't all for nothing  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Dont fear Cam we will just provide the pine trees for their fires.............Wood fired BBQ's with the irish should be fun 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Speaking of fires ..I can only imagine the clusterfuck that a flat / drought prone land covered in pine trees with a stiff northerly blowing , would look like! 

If I was the fire chief , I would be getting hold of my local MP and asking where the resources are going to come from if this tinder box goes poof! 

Then imagine all those carbon credits going up in smoke..

Which leads me to think …these carbon creditioning trees will be harvested as soon as they are mature …a simple law change and a few deals behind closed doors …bobs your uncle …these trees have absorbed as much carbon as viable …let’s cut them down …replant so the next lot can suck up some more so much more carbon. Oh and the timber and $$$ we get will disappear into whos pocket?

----------


## XR500

That's actually how it works (sort of).

A production forest can claim carbon for the first 16 years, then the $$ stop coming in. Harvest at year 25-30 and must replant or pay back the carbon.  No ione gets to keep claiming after that first 16 years of $ income.

A carbon farm can claim for 50 years. God knows what's gonna happen in the Wairarapa after a three year drought and a fire starts. Nothing to stop it till it reaches the beehive :Omg:

----------

